
Deno: 1.0 officially scheduled on May, 13 Review of the features - Oliviercodes
https://dev.to/olivierloverde/deno-1-0-officially-scheduled-on-may-13-review-of-the-features-1kb0
======
Etheryte
For those unfamiliar with it, Deno is a new project by Node's original creator
R. Dahl. While Node has grown in use and size, there are underlying issues
that are very hard to address without a massive overhaul, and to turn those
issues around, Node → Deno was born.

The core features Deno promises to bring are sandboxing out-of-the-box, built
in Typescript support, standard modules, etc. Personally, I haven't tried Deno
out, but I'm very much looking forward to it. Anyone who's ever built a
production application with Node will be familiar with its shortcomings. There
are of course community-driven solutions to overcome many of them, but they
are still bandaids over underlying issues. Hopefully Deno can address at least
some of them.

The official webpage [1] offers some API examples and relevant information as
well.

[1] [https://deno.land/](https://deno.land/)

